# EV Dealership



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Not sure which post to flag.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Not sure which post to flag.


Looks like poetic justice to me........the scammer gets spammed


----------



## rhea2011 (Feb 29, 2012)

Dear Sir,

Do you need lithium iron battery packs for your electric vehicles?
HIPOWER is the Lifepo4 battery manufacturer in China.

Best Regards,
Alice


----------

